# Essential BLS Equipment/Gear



## BklynGnome (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey all! New to the site - and also new to the world of EMS! (And loving it so far!)

Sorry in advance if this has been discussed already in another thread.  I did a quick search but didn't come across much.

I was just wondering what gear you all find to be essential for everyday life in EMS.

I'm lucky in that the company I work for (Private, Non-911 - although they seem to like sending me and my partner to a lot of emergency calls...) provides us w. a Trauma Bag, and pretty much anything else we could possibly need... but here's a list of stuff I put an order in on from Amazon, knowing I will "need" them:

- Stethoscope (Littman Classic II)
- Sphygmomanometer
- Shears x2
- Penlights x2
- EMS Knife/Flashlight Kit (mostly because it was only like $10 and looked cool )
- Pocket Pulse Ox (yes, I know the controversy surrounding weather or not we should be carrying Pulse-Ox's, but I figure it'd be good to have around if I'm worried about O2 levels, or I want to double check a pulse...)

Of course I have an analog watch w. a second hand, boots (although, I need to get me a steel-toed pair), uniform (provided by my co.), purell - and lots of it -, and a smartphone w. as many med. apps I could possibly find...

Is there anything you think I'm missing? Anything you, while perhaps not obvious, won't leave for work with out?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 14, 2013)

Stethoscope.

A medication app.

I find an knife useful.

Well... That about it...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 14, 2013)

Few apps on the phone, a stethoscope, some pens, a sharpie or two and shears either on my person or sitting in the handle of the sharps container in the box.

In nearly two years in a busy, urban 911 system I've yet to see the need for steel toe boots. They're hot, heavy and downright uncomfortable, personally.


----------



## BklynGnome (Apr 14, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Stethoscope.
> 
> A medication app.
> 
> ...



Thanks! I already have all that, or it's on its way, plus more...



Robb said:


> Few apps on the phone, a stethoscope, some pens, a sharpie or two and shears either on my person or sitting in the handle of the sharps container in the box.
> 
> In nearly two years in a busy, urban 911 system I've yet to see the need for steel toe boots. They're hot, heavy and downright uncomfortable, personally.



I always carry around at least 4 pens (2 on my person- one for me, one for the pts signature -, 2 in my backpack - since I tend to loose them), but the sharpie is a great idea - I can totally see needing one - gonna go put that in my bag now.  Thanks!

As far as steel toed-boots go, yeah, I'm not running to get them.  Although I have had the stretcher roll over my foot once or twice already...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 14, 2013)

Did your company not provide you with a BP cuff in your truck's kit?


----------



## BklynGnome (Apr 14, 2013)

Robb said:


> Did your company not provide you with a BP cuff in your truck's kit?



Yeah, we have one on our bus, but it's seen better days, and knowing how important it is to get good sets of vitals, and knowing that I could/should be better at obtaining a BP, getting my own cuff will allow me to practice at home on my gf as well... the one they provide for us will become the back-up, just in case...


----------



## Household6 (Apr 14, 2013)

Robb said:


> Few apps on the phone, a stethoscope, some pens, a sharpie or two and shears either on my person or sitting in the handle of the sharps container in the box.
> 
> In nearly two years in a busy, urban 911 system I've yet to see the need for steel toe boots. They're hot, heavy and downright uncomfortable, personally.



Maybe it's geography, but I rely on my steel toes as I would rely on a tool.. I always have. Maybe it's because I'm so rural or worn steel toes for so many years... but I've had to break tree branches, use my feet to move cement blocks and other heavy objects, used my steel toes like a fulcrum, I've even used my toes to quickly lift a burning hot motorcycle tail pipe..

I wouldn't want to be without them --except in extreme MN cold, that's the only time I don't wear them.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Apr 14, 2013)

4 wheels, an engine and a couple of axles. Bout it.


----------



## Bullets (Apr 14, 2013)

Robb said:


> Few apps on the phone, a stethoscope, some pens, a sharpie or two and shears either on my person or sitting in the handle of the sharps container in the box.
> 
> In nearly two years in a busy, urban 911 system I've yet to see the need for steel toe boots. They're hot, heavy and downright uncomfortable, personally.



Do you do rescue service?

My agency does, and NFPA standards for rescue PPE require steel toes. When we go to a MVC, all i have to do it put on a helmet and a jacket if its a extrication, tech rescue requires only a helmet. 


Looking at my uniform, i currently have
SOG powerlock w vcutter
Glove pouch w/ 6pr gloves
2 pens, black
1 notebook from ITS Tactical
Trauma shears with RipShears attachment
1 sharpie, black
1 sharpie, red
1 fat ivan door chock, yellow
1 pair gloves, leather work

on my radio strap i carry a Nebo CSI Quatro flashlight

and an ADC 601 cardiology


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 14, 2013)

Composite toe boots FTW.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 14, 2013)

Chase said:


> Composite toe boots FTW.



Boom.


----------



## BklynGnome (Apr 14, 2013)

Bullets said:


> Do you do rescue service?
> 
> My agency does, and NFPA standards for rescue PPE require steel toes. When we go to a MVC, all i have to do it put on a helmet and a jacket if its a extrication, tech rescue requires only a helmet.
> 
> ...



Rescue Service is a rarity - we get emergencies, but they're almost entirely medical emergencies, although my brother worked for the same co. as me and once got a rescue service call - I doubt I'll need a door chock any time soon.



Chase said:


> Composite toe boots FTW.



Good thinking!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 14, 2013)

We have to wear steel/composite toe boots per our SOP. 

Stethoscope, sharpie, shears, a small notebook and iPhone apps are everyday use items.

Other stuff I carry and use often, a surefire light and leatherman.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Apr 14, 2013)

I like my boots, steth, penlight, and pens. That's about all I need. Phones with applications are wonderful too....just make sure your patient and/or their family know what you are doing on your phone


----------



## errey (Apr 14, 2013)

Speaking of apps as I currently have none downloaded, does anyone have recommendations?  I have looked at the medical category in the App Store but I always think to myself " will I ever use this"


----------



## Medic Tim (Apr 14, 2013)

errey said:


> Speaking of apps as I currently have none downloaded, does anyone have recommendations?  I have looked at the medical category in the App Store but I always think to myself " will I ever use this"



http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=31714&highlight=Epocrates


----------



## errey (Apr 14, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=31714&highlight=Epocrates



Gotcha


----------



## Ace 227 (Apr 14, 2013)

Don't be that whacker with a bat belt. If you work on an ambulance, 99.9% of what you'll need will be within reach.  I currently wear 5.11 pants w/o thigh pockets and only have my pager, radio, and multi-tool on the belt. I've never needed more than that.


----------



## BklynGnome (Apr 14, 2013)

Ace 227 said:


> Don't be that whacker with a bat belt. If you work on an ambulance, 99.9% of what you'll need will be within reach.  I currently wear 5.11 pants w/o thigh pockets and only have my pager, radio, and multi-tool on the belt. I've never needed more than that.



No stethoscope? No BP Cuff?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 14, 2013)

EMS apps.


----------



## kurtemt (Apr 14, 2013)

i agree, you dont need a bat belt. All I carry on me is a penlight, 2 pens, and a knife. Thats all i need. If im grabbing intial vitals il bring my stethescope. 

I keep extra stuff in my bag, food, pens, marker, extra gps, books with #'s and address for all area hosptals and nursing homes.

On a side note my company provides us with and requires us to moniter pulse ox but the ones they give us are cheap. Alot of my partners have their own that work alot better. the wallgreens brand ones work ok.

Everything else i need is either on the back of the cot or in the jump bag if I need it


----------



## BklynGnome (Apr 14, 2013)

kurtemt said:


> i agree, you dont need a bat belt. All I carry on me is a penlight, 2 pens, and a knife. Thats all i need. If im grabbing intial vitals il bring my stethescope.
> 
> I keep extra stuff in my bag, food, pens, marker, extra gps, books with #'s and address for all area hosptals and nursing homes.
> 
> ...



I'm definitely going to be experimenting with figuring out where the line is between having way too much stuff I won't need, and being ill prepared... but I'd rather have too much on my person than not enough - I've already had a basic txp turn into an emergency when a guy going to the ER for an AVR started having a pulmonary embolism... so I'd rather be over prepared than under...


----------



## Tigger (Apr 15, 2013)

BklynGnome said:


> I'm definitely going to be experimenting with figuring out where the line is between having way too much stuff I won't need, and being ill prepared... but I'd rather have too much on my person than not enough - I've already had a basic txp turn into an emergency when a guy going to the ER for an AVR started having a pulmonary embolism... so I'd rather be over prepared than under...



What would you be carrying on your person that would affect your care of this person? 

If there is something, would this item also be found in the jump bag or other area of the ambulance?


----------



## kevin7026 (Apr 15, 2013)

BklynGnome said:


> I'm definitely going to be experimenting with figuring out where the line is between having way too much stuff I won't need, and being ill prepared... but I'd rather have too much on my person than not enough - I've already had a basic txp turn into an emergency when a guy going to the ER for an AVR started having a pulmonary embolism... so I'd rather be over prepared than under...



You can have the entire ambulance and then some in your back pocket, bottom line you are a *basic* and there isn't a thing you could have done for this pt. Medics can punch a hole in the chest, but it still may not be enough to save the pt. You have o2 and diesel/gas USE IT.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 15, 2013)

kevin7026 said:


> You can have the entire ambulance and then some in your back pocket, bottom line you are a *basic* and there isn't a thing you could have done for this pt. Medics can punch a hole in the chest, but it still may not be enough to save the pt. You have o2 and diesel/gas USE IT.



Ain't nobody punching a hole in a chest for a PE. I believe you mean a pneumothorax, and one that's tensioning at that


----------



## BklynGnome (Apr 15, 2013)

Tigger said:


> What would you be carrying on your person that would affect your care of this person?
> 
> If there is something, would this item also be found in the jump bag or other area of the ambulance?



Obviously my co. issued pager and ID...

These things are supplied, but I've been acquiring my own, since the co. issued stuff is cheap/old/flimsy/etc.:
- Stethoscope
- BP Cuff
- Shears
- Penlight

Other than that it's just:
- Pulse Ox
- Watch
- Small Leatherman
- Pens
- Latex Gloves

And while I'm getting a knife/flashlight kit, that will probably just wind up staying on the bus for the most part, unless I get a call where I think I may need those...

Is this excessive?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 15, 2013)

BklynGnome said:


> No stethoscope? No BP Cuff?



BP cuff is in my first out bag. There's also one in the truck. Also stethoscopes.

I do carry my own personal stethoscope.

My "work" file on my phone looks basically identical to DE's and they do get used. Resuscitation! Is a cool app as well, not EMS related but its fun. Makes me realize how little I actually know.

I get being prepared but carry your gear in your bag, not on your person. I promise you that you'll get sick of being a walking first out bag, especially in a SSM system where you sit in your ambulance all the time. 

Another thing I carry in my right cargo pocket is my narcotics kit.


----------



## kevin7026 (Apr 15, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Ain't nobody punching a hole in a chest for a PE. I believe you mean a pneumothorax, and one that's tensioning at that



That, sorry, coming to the end of a 24hr shift. I know that's no excuse and my medic partner just ate my *** for it. Sorry folks on emtlife.


----------



## BklynGnome (Apr 15, 2013)

kevin7026 said:


> You can have the entire ambulance and then some in your back pocket, bottom line you are a *basic* and there isn't a thing you could have done for this pt. Medics can punch a hole in the chest, but it still may not be enough to save the pt. You have o2 and diesel/gas USE IT.



Yup - that's what we did... O2 and AGL...

I just don't want to be in a situation where it's like, "nah, I won't get this thing" or, "I'll leave this in the bus" or whatnot... and then you get that one call... you know?


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 15, 2013)

BklynGnome said:


> Yup - that's what we did... O2 and AGL.



What's AGL? As far as your list, I'd say go with pens, a knife, a flashlight, and shears. Penlight can be found in gear when needed, and believe me, you'll just lose your own. IMO, a personal BP cuff isn't remotely necessary, but I do use a personal stethoscope. Nothing you've listed is really ever going to be a difference maker in a "make or break" patient, so I wouldn't worry too much about that.


----------



## BklynGnome (Apr 15, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> What's AGL? As far as your list, I'd say go with pens, a knife, a flashlight, and shears. Penlight can be found in gear when needed, and believe me, you'll just lose your own. IMO, a personal BP cuff isn't remotely necessary, but I do use a personal stethoscope. Nothing you've listed is really ever going to be a difference maker in a "make or break" patient, so I wouldn't worry too much about that.



AGL = Apply Gas Liberally 

As far as the BP Cuff goes... the one supplied to us is falling apart, so having my own seems to me to be a good idea... 

But, yeah - I just wanted to be sure I wasn't overdoing it and just weighing myself down... there's one crew w. my co. that brings one of those portable O2 bags on every call - weather they're picking up or dropping off a Pt. - weather it's an emergency call or not... another guy carries a taser w. him at all times (again, we're private, non-911 - I have no idea why he would ever ever use that - that's just crazy...).

Thanks!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 15, 2013)

BklynGnome said:


> I just don't want to be in a situation where it's like, "nah, I won't get this thing" or, "I'll leave this in the bus" or whatnot... and then you get that one call... you know?



That's what your first out bags are for. Put 'em on the gurney and wheel it in.

My first out bag, airway bag and monitor come in on most every call unless I have a real good reason not too, which isn't very often. If we're doing a scheduled IFT to home/SNF from the hospital I'll only bring in equipment that's required to maintain the orders the MD wrote that are given to us in the dispatch information. 

We're the primary ALS 911 provider, fire has a few ALS engines but we're the only transport agency. We also do all the IFTs in our county.

If the BP cuff on your rig is falling apart *your agency needs to replace it,* not you. If they won't, I'd start looking for a new job but that's me. 

Also, random pet peeve. We generally wear nitrile gloves now, not latex. 

With that said, if you want to carry a ton of stuff in your pockets or on your belt, that's your decision. To each their own.


----------



## hogdweeb (Apr 16, 2013)

I carry my statgear knife, which has a seatbelt cutter/clothes removal tool, flash light and a standard half serrated, hald smooth knife edge. Other then that, my pager, pen and pad. I have an app on my phone for the few rare calls where I know ill be out for a while...such as an MVR with entrapment or something to keep track of times, vitals, ect. What else do I need?

as for steel toe boots. Wouldnt go anywhere without them. Worn them for years (since the 8th grade, now been out of school for 2 years). Have it on my PPE for the fire department, obviously. As been mentioned for their uses, fulcrums, moving objects, kicking hot objects out of way, etc, etc.


----------



## Ace 227 (Apr 16, 2013)

BklynGnome said:


> No stethoscope? No BP Cuff?



Not on my person or in my pockets.  I have my own stethoscope that I managed to "acquire" and if I need it for a call I'll grab it and put it on the house bag. Other than that my house bag has a BP cuff, airway supplies, IV supplies, IO drill, cardiac and general meds, trauma supplies, etc. I don't need much else.


----------



## hogdweeb (Apr 17, 2013)

Ace 227 said:


> Not on my person or in my pockets.  I have my own stethoscope that I managed to "acquire" and if I need it for a call I'll grab it and put it on the house bag. Other than that my house bag has a BP cuff, airway supplies, IV supplies, IO drill, cardiac and general meds, trauma supplies, etc. I don't need much else.


IV's and IO's as a basic? I see youve served, and I thank you, but isnt 68W Military Police? I may be mistaken, but a good friends father served, and I believe he said he was a 68W which was MP. Not bashing you, Appreciate your service, but Im confused about giving IV's and IO's as a basic. I know in some areas basics can give modified intubations and in other areas with an IV endorsement start IV's, but it still doesnt answer the IO question.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 17, 2013)

hogdweeb said:


> IV's and IO's as a basic? I see youve served, and I thank you, but isnt 68W Military Police? I may be mistaken, but a good friends father served, and I believe he said he was a 68W which was MP. Not bashing you, Appreciate your service, but Im confused about giving IV's and IO's as a basic. I know in some areas basics can give modified intubations and in other areas with an IV endorsement start IV's, but it still doesnt answer the IO question.



68W

As far as IVs and IOs, it's of course highly area specific. In my department (Texas), our basics can insert King tubes and perform IOs, but cannot perform IVs. On the tactical medic team here (a team of PD trained as basics), they can do Kings, IVs, and IOs. We don't have any special endorsements or anything. Everything we do is based on what the medical director wants. If he wants out basics to intubate (god forbid....) then they can intubate.

There are areas that require certain endorsements for interventions, like you had mentioned. I believe CO is one of those states. There, you would have to take a class of x hours, after which they'd give you an endorsement to allow performance of that skill. I do not know if IO would fall under the IV endorsement, though.


----------



## Ace 227 (Apr 17, 2013)

hogdweeb said:


> IV's and IO's as a basic? I see youve served, and I thank you, but isnt 68W Military Police? I may be mistaken, but a good friends father served, and I believe he said he was a 68W which was MP. Not bashing you, Appreciate your service, but Im confused about giving IV's and IO's as a basic. I know in some areas basics can give modified intubations and in other areas with an IV endorsement start IV's, but it still doesnt answer the IO question.



Sorry for any confusion. 68W is a Healthcare Specialist, aka Combat Medic.
 31B is MP. The equipment I'm referring to is for the ALS 911 service I work for.


----------



## hogdweeb (Apr 17, 2013)

Ace 227 said:


> Sorry for any confusion. 68W is a Healthcare Specialist, aka Combat Medic.
> 31B is MP. The equipment I'm referring to is for the ALS 911 service I work for.


Lack of knowledge for MOS codes, my mistake there...quick google search could have told me that.


----------



## Bullets (Apr 17, 2013)

BklynGnome said:


> I doubt I'll need a door chock any time soon.


if i had to rank my most used piece of equipment
1 gloves
2 Steth
3 Door chock


Probably the most used non-medical piece of equipment, use it when  carrying a patient out of a house, in apartment buildings with automatic locks, electronic locks, door closers or multiple doors

You can also put a nail into a short dowel, bend it into a hook and put that over a hinge. Called a cherry bomb


----------



## MDT2192 (Jul 28, 2013)

Essential for BLS/ALS , Your brain! Common sense , a good pt assessment and when to realize its time to start moving towards the hospital


----------



## Mariemt (Jul 28, 2013)

Dump the latex gloves immediately. I've seen someone have a horrific reaction to them. I don't remember who said they had them.

Using your hand on an open wound with a latex glove. Inserting an airway with a latex glove. Patients with allergies to latex, would be a bad deal.
I have developed an allergy to latex just from repeated use. It just makes me itchy but some people have worse symptoms. When I insert an airway I have my fingers in their mouth and I don't need someones tongue or mouth swelling


----------



## Mariemt (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh and to answer the op.

I carry a pen light, a few nitryl gloves, a master cardiology (hearing issues) , shears,  tape,  alcohol wipes, a pocket mask that can connect to a bvm with an o2 port, note pad, pens,  extra watch in case mine falls off or breaks and a few bucks for food. And of course my pager. 
It all fits nice in my vest
The alcohol wipes are self packaged and so I can wipe off my stethoscope or areas of blood spatter on my stuff if I need to fast. I have the large ones.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jul 28, 2013)

Mariemt said:


> ...
> It all fits nice in my vest....



You have a vest?
I want a vest!

OP- good advise from these folks. 
Personally: pocket full of nitrile gloves, penlight, shears, and a pen and notecards.
Stethoscope close by as well.


----------



## Mariemt (Jul 28, 2013)

SandpitMedic said:


> You have a vest?
> I want a vest!
> 
> OP- good advise from these folks.
> ...



I do. Its nice to have it all stocked and ready


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jul 28, 2013)

Mariemt said:


> I do. Its nice to have it all stocked and ready



Is it bulletproof?


----------



## Mariemt (Jul 28, 2013)

SandpitMedic said:


> Is it bulletproof?



It has a jet pack. I can even fly 

No, not bullet proof


----------



## Mariemt (Jul 28, 2013)

http://www.aremt.com.au/Merchandises/AREMT018.jpg


SandpitMedic said:


> Is it bulletproof?



Here it is


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jul 28, 2013)

Dragon proof?!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jul 28, 2013)

I want this one. Strictly BLS of course


----------



## Mariemt (Jul 28, 2013)

SandpitMedic said:


> I want this one. Strictly BLS of course



Loving the duct tape!  Comes in handy actually


----------

